# Where to start



## ladyengineer (Dec 30, 2009)

I've read a lot of messages in here from people who sound very motivated and active. Unfortunately I was put off sports of any sort at school and I never really recovered from this   I'm sure I can't be the only one in this position.

I'm extremely overweight, have high blood pressure and now the diabetes diagnosis. It feels like there are many hurdles and at the moment having the confidence to exercise is a major obstacle.


----------



## Steff (Dec 30, 2009)

Like with mose things i guess exercise is the same some are really good and others are less motivated i fell into the latter for a long time but got myself kicked up the butt and began swimming and it really does help me , it is gentle and i can swim at the level that suits me ,i also took up bike riding as well, exercise dont have to be a case of going outdoors and running your legs off it can be as simple as doing things around the house i have a ball that i roll around with like a woman on speed it is a gym ball and i dnt have the fear of getting laffed at outdoors im indoors and the pple that see me do that are the ones that wont laff. even sitting in the chair and moving muscles like legs and arms can do its job.

p.s i dont know your age if you dont mind me asking how old are you x


----------



## am64 (Dec 30, 2009)

ladyengineer said:


> I've read a lot of messages in here from people who sound very motivated and active. Unfortunately I was put off sports of any sort at school and I never really recovered from this   I'm sure I can't be the only one in this position.
> 
> I'm extremely overweight, have high blood pressure and now the diabetes diagnosis. It feels like there are many hurdles and at the moment having the confidence to exercise is a major obstacle.



hi lady engineer by the way i love your pic !!! its all about a little at a time and build it up..dont go joining this that and other as if your anything like me it never lasted...for example i walk my dogs every day...every day/week i try to add another 5mins, doesnt always work cos so much might be going on but now my dogs get a good 45minutes and 25 mins a day...it used to be 10mins and 10mins... the main thing is to make your goals achieveable.
so without me even realising i have improved by 50mins a day !!! 
good luck x more advice will certainly follow from fellow forum members


----------



## Einstein (Dec 31, 2009)

I'd suggest gently and with the encouragement of your GP.

I'm unsure if this scheme is national or local, or indee if it's still running, however, there used to be a GP referal scheme to specific gyms around the country.

At these gyms there were specialist trainers and they would take your referral, rather like a prescription and guide you through a process of using the gym and the equipment in it.

Building your stength, fitness and confidence at a pace that is good for you, BUT also pushing and motivating you to develop and keep it up.

There is always a new way of exercising or using the gym to loose weight. The important thing is to find something you enjoy doing, that isn't a pain to go out and do, that you can become a little addicted too.

And take it steady to begin with and grow into it. Oh, and enjoy it!


----------



## Copepod (Dec 31, 2009)

Lady Engineer - as you said you didn't like sports at school, I'm going to suggest doing things you probably didn't do at school. I spent a great 6 months living & working in Belfast in 1998 - as usual, I walked & cycled lots round town, plus went out at weekends for more walking - Mourne Mountains, Antrim coast and others hills. 
I didn't really know about orienteering then, but that's a great option - there are permanent courses and events somewhere in the province every week - see http://www.niorienteering.org.uk/NIOA/. Beginners are welcome at all events, although some are more suitable than others. Just ask the organiser before deciding which to attend or just turn up and say you're new, so that someone can help you chose the right course and give you some guidelines. Sure, some people run round, but many walk - the main thing is to enjoy yourself.
For health walks, try http://www.wellnet-ni.com/projectdetail.php?id=67 and ask the contact in EHSSB.


----------



## MCH (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi there Lady Engineer. 

Is dancing of some sort a possibility? I do ballroom danicing and Scottish Country dancing, and although a partner is useful for the ballroom, I can go along to Country dancing with or without one and its not a problem as we keep switching partners anyway - and an odd number is useful if someone wants a rest  ! In our area there is also something called salsacise which I gather people go to on their own though I haven't tried it.

Whatever you choose, makle sure you try sonething you enjoy as it is much easier to keep it up.

Good luck and have lots of fun.


----------



## SacredHeart (Dec 31, 2009)

I'd second the ballroom dancing! I do two classes a week, and not only is it brilliant fun, but it's a really good workout 

The best place to start would probably be to find something you think you'll enjoy. Whether that's walking, or swimming, or having a go on a Wii Fit - if you enjoy a thing, you're more likely to keep it up. 

Any exercise is better than none, anyway, so even a small amount is a great start!


----------



## Annimay (Dec 31, 2009)

ladyengineer said:


> I'm extremely overweight, have high blood pressure and now the diabetes diagnosis. It feels like there are many hurdles and at the moment having the confidence to exercise is a major obstacle.




I'm in the same position as you, very overweight, high blood pressure and now diabetes (diag Nov 09).  I'd love to exercise more but I can't walk very far and I find it really hard to exercise in public.  I'd like to swim but haven't the confidence yet to wear my cossie. 



SacredHeart said:


> The best place to start would probably be to find something you think you'll enjoy. Whether that's walking, or swimming, or having a go on a Wii Fit - if you enjoy a thing, you're more likely to keep it up.



I'd like to try the Wii Fit - but is there a weight limit - If there is I think I may be over it!

I'm not going to give up, though I think I may have to lose some weight first so I am more able to exercise.

Still - every little helps

Anita


----------



## ladyengineer (Dec 31, 2009)

Annimay said:


> I'd like to swim but haven't the confidence yet to wear my cossie.



Oh I'm with you there!



Annimay said:


> I'm not going to give up, though I think I may have to lose some weight first so I am more able to exercise.
> 
> Still - every little helps
> 
> Anita



Good for you Anita. It sounds like we're in a very similar situation on the exercise front. 

Since my original post I've been rooting around and it looks like there is a GP referral thingymagig for the city leisure centres. It might be an opportunity to get some advice and guidance, in addition to the wonderful support I'm getting in here of course. 

L


----------



## Northerner (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Anita, good to hear your determination! Don't feel that you need to be going out and doing something 'sporty'. You just need to do what you can, regularly, and pushing yourself a little each time so that your body gradually adapts and you 'move up a level'. It is a slow process, but once you make it a part of your routine you will be surprised at the progress you start to make.

The Wii fit balance board has a limit of 300 pounds, which is about 21.5 st.

A good idea is to get a pedometer, then you can see how many steps you take in a normal day and try and increase this by a fixed amount.

Hoping 2010 brings you health and happiness - do let us know how you are getting on!


----------



## cazscot (Jan 1, 2010)

Annimay said:


> I'm in the same position as you, very overweight, high blood pressure and now diabetes (diag Nov 09).  I'd love to exercise more but I can't walk very far and I find it really hard to exercise in public.  I'd like to swim but haven't the confidence yet to wear my cossie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hi, Cant remember off the top of my head the weight limit on the Wii but do know that it is more than 20st 4lbs (me at my heaviest and it didnt complain).  As for being seen in public etc I just thought to myself "I am here to get fitter and dont give a toss who sees me in my cossie".  I have problems with my knees, a plate in my left leg from a bad break years ago.  I started off with just doing a 20 mins walk each day and built it up.  I now do aqua aerobics as it is easy on my joints and have just recently started doing and body pump and walk to and from uni 20 mins each way every day.  I have lost 45.5 lbs and feel so much fitter.  It is a catch 22 re excercise and weight and all I can suggest is the same as other people - build it up gradually.  But if I can do it anyone can!  Good luck x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 1, 2010)

Something you might consider is a rocker board. I got one of these when recovering from breaking my leg - you just stand on it and try to keep your balance. Harder than it sounds, especially if you shut your eyes! Twenty minutes a day whilst you're watching telly would do the trick and cheaper than a Wii.


----------



## Duncan1959 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Anything is better than nothing*

Start with doing things at home if you are not confident with your body in public, but then probably 90% of us are in the same boat, why not say "to hell 
with what they think" I'm doing this for a reason & go ahead & do it!
Any kind of exercise, with or without equipment is better than nothing so you go for it girl!


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 1, 2010)

For those who are interested in the balance board on the Wii, I'll vouch for them. They are rather awesome. 

If anyone's interested, I can do a write up of all the activities. But only if people want this info - otherwise it'd take me a while for no reason!


----------

